# Four Part Series on Street Photography



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2013)

You may have read the first part that was posted here already but the rest are now up for reading and comments, if you have any.

I am happy for any reads, comments, criticisms, addenda

Lew Lorton Photography | The process of Street Photography - Part 1: Fishing as Metaphor

Lew Lorton Photography | The process of Street Photography - Part II - The Goal Decides the Equipment

Lew Lorton Photography | The Process of Street Photography - Part III: The Arc of Street Photography

Lew Lorton Photography | The Process of Street Photography - Part IV - Examples and Analysis


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad you've linked the 4 parts together at the end of each post - because I have bookmarked part 1 and will read later.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2013)

Your one payment is good forever.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2013)

I just read Part 2...excellent writing and good points.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks


----------



## weags77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Read it all Lew. You have a way with words for sure. Loved the analogy of photography and fly fishing. I dabbled a bit in fly fishing, but found clicking a shutter preferable to tying a size 22 midge on...but the similarities you point out make perfect sense. Both the action and the mindset along with the equipment "cravings", for lack of a better word. . 

Also really enjoyed the walk through of the privacy protesters shot. Loved the finished photo too. I generally don't find myself doing any "street photography" that involves people so its good to get inside the mind of someone who does. And does it well. 

And I couldn't agree more with your closing statement. Nice work man and look forward to more.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

I was on a two day business trip/workshop and was reading what you wrote in the breaks. That served me as a great escape from the theme "Investors Aftercare". Thank you 

I've already told my opinion on the first part and it remained my favorite part. Still want to quote you there but, still they wont allow me. If I ever start a blog I'll quote that part... 

Your writing is clear, concise, effective, without needless details. 

Enjoyed reading!


----------



## DougGrigg (Dec 5, 2013)

This man definitely knows his stuff. Fascinating


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks to you for your comments.

I'm glad you enjoyed the writing.

My favorite quote is this one by Nick Turpin, a photographer from London and I think that this attitude can apply to whatever the subject.

_"More than anything Street Photography is an attitude, it is an openness to being amazed by what comes your way, it is unlearning the habit of categorizing and dismissing the everyday as being just the everyday and beginning to recognize that extraordinary, beautiful and subtle stories are occurring in front of you everyday of your life if you can see them"_​
Lew


----------



## weags77 (Dec 5, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks to you for your comments.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the writing.
> 
> ...



The essence of Mindfullness...I am constantly amazed by the amount of beauty or interestingness we overlook on a daily basis...people who don't see a beautiful sunset or notice a bright moon on a clear night...Hell people barely even stop to acknowledge people nowadays, always preoccupied with something else...Photography has allowed me to stop and notice, to be more concerned with the present and not so much about everything else. This way of "thinking" or "seeing" has made a huge difference to my life in general...

Weags


----------

